# adventsjam



## sandstein (4. Dezember 2005)

hallo,

war jemand von euch dieses wochenende auf dem adventsjam in aurich? mich würde schwer interessieren wer den video contest gewonnen hat und was sonst noch so ging.

tobias


----------



## Flatpro (4. Dezember 2005)

gewonnen hat gerrit mit seinen ui jungs
war alles fesch un toll und überhaupt, mehr kann man dazu nich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandstein (4. Dezember 2005)

mich würde ziemlich interessieren welchen platz das daniel holzinger video geworden ist. wenn du mir da antwort drauf geben könntest wärs kool.

t


----------



## evil_rider (5. Dezember 2005)

Southride schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Gerrit Rehmann
> 2. Betty Ruetz
> 3. Jochen Jedamczik
> 4. MarkusWilke
> ...




_Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen._


----------



## sandstein (7. Dezember 2005)

also, die videos sind online.

wenn ihr meins sehen wollt checkt den link,
feedback wäre kool...

http://www.bcrossionale.de/movies/2005/tobiasszabo.mov



tobias


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. Dezember 2005)

sandstein schrieb:
			
		

> also, die videos sind online.
> 
> wenn ihr meins sehen wollt checkt den link,
> feedback wäre kool...
> ...



find ich sehr gelungen!


----------



## Hertener (7. Dezember 2005)

Very nice!  
Besonders gut gefallen mir der Anfang und das Ende mit dem Move über die Fotos. Wie hast Du das gemacht?

Dominik


----------



## evil_rider (8. Dezember 2005)

das beste ist von herr wilke, sage nicht nur ich sondern auch andere dies gesehn haben... der mann ist street pur!


----------



## sandstein (9. Dezember 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Very nice!
> Besonders gut gefallen mir der Anfang und das Ende mit dem Move über die Fotos. Wie hast Du das gemacht?
> 
> Dominik





nett dass es euch gefällt. anfang und ende sind mit adobe after fx gemacht. wenn du das programm hast und genau wissen willst schreib ich dir ne pm, kann man aber nicht in zwei sätzen erklären.

tobias


----------



## Hertener (10. Dezember 2005)

Mhm, ich habe das Programm nicht, kannte es bis gerade noch nicht einmal.
Hab' mal bei eBay geschaut, doch das übersteigt mein Budget. Da werde ich mich weiterhin mit Uleads Bastelstube begnügen. Für das bischen, was ich mache, reicht mir das - vorerst...   

Dank und Gruß

Dominik


----------

